# Mod for the Titan RTA



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

I need to play with the Titan RTA and am looking for a mod to run the fat pig on...

Anyone know if it will fit on a Wismec Reuleaux RX300 Quad or will I need a Laisimo V4? And anyone stock the Laisimo V4?


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/18)

It will overhang on the Wismec, you need the F4 




http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/laisimo-F4-360W-box-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/5/18)

Lol @Rob Fisher and @BumbleBee 

The fat pig needs a fat brick

@Christos , check this, hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> It will overhang on the Wismec, you need the F4
> 
> View attachment 133074
> 
> ...



Thanks Buzz... on my way now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

Order done!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/5/18)

Now this setup is nice for a shirt pocket.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Now this setup is nice for a shirt pocket.


The perfect out and about stealth setup

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order done!


Awesome, it’s a fantastic mod, I just hope you can handle the Titan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

yip, they better start producing Red Pill now !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Am keen to see how this goes when you get it set up @Rob Fisher 
Interested to hear how the flavour and vape on that Titan compares to other gear!
This might just be the perfect desk vape. Pitstops once a week maybe!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (28/5/18)

I'm going to be able to see the plumes of vapour from here in JHB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

